# Anyone else shoot cricket



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's a few from last season in between all the rain we had 

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## keybq (Nov 13, 2008)

those are awsome i wish i could shoot some cricket but well i live in america and well you get the picture


----------



## epp_b (Nov 13, 2008)

#4...what the heck?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2008)

keybq said:


> those are awsome i wish i could shoot some cricket but well i live in america and well you get the picture


 

Cheers, they do play cricket in some parts of America, baseball is based on cricket


----------



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2008)

epp_b said:


> #4...what the heck?


 
I'm not sure whats going off there he's an Aussie


----------



## HoboSyke (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol at number 4.... Good shooting here!! What lens did you use? 400mm?


----------



## a_spaceman (Nov 26, 2008)

gsgary said:


> I'm not sure whats going off there he's an Aussie


hahahahaha 

great great shots!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 4, 2008)

HoboSyke said:


> Lol at number 4.... Good shooting here!! What lens did you use? 400mm?


 
Cheers, 300mmF2.8L and 2x


----------



## gsgary (Dec 4, 2008)

a_spaceman said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> great great shots!


 
Cheers Mate


----------



## pixeldawg (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow... I'd love to shoot a Cricket match sometime... I live in America too, but maybe some day. These are really sharp too. I'd have never guessed that you used a 2X converter on them either. Really well done and thanks for sharing!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 5, 2008)

pixeldawg said:


> Wow... I'd love to shoot a Cricket match sometime... I live in America too, but maybe some day. These are really sharp too. I'd have never guessed that you used a 2X converter on them either. Really well done and thanks for sharing!


 
Thank's, the 300F2.8L works great with a 2X i would never use it on a zoom lens though, on a Canon forum there was an American that said there was cricket near him is there any places near you with lots of English living you may find some there, i have also read that baseball is derived from cricket


----------



## table1349 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have to be brutally honest here about your cricket shots.

1.  I have never understood the rules of the game.

2.  As an American I have always found cricket to be very boring to watch.

3.  Those are some fantastic shots that have me completely rethinking the whole cricket thing.  :thumbup:   Outstanding action photos. 


p.s.  Would #3 be a wicked googly?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 6, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I have to be brutally honest here about your cricket shots.
> 
> 1. I have never understood the rules of the game.
> 
> ...


 
Thank's, it can get boring now and again but it is very relaxing to shoot and watch, they also wear fancy dress on some days (Bay Watch)


----------



## rom4n301 (Dec 6, 2008)

the facial expressions in the first shots are so ridiculously funny XD.. shots look great


----------



## gsgary (Dec 7, 2008)

rom4n301 said:


> the facial expressions in the first shots are so ridiculously funny XD.. shots look great


 

Thank's, you can get some good facials with cricket
















here you can see where i was positioned for some shots


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 7, 2008)

Good views of a sport I know nothing about.


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice shots. Here in St. Louis there is a cricket pitch and an active cricket league, it's just like being home in good old Blighty.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2008)

TwoRails said:


> Good views of a sport I know nothing about.


 

Cheers


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2008)

MikeBcos said:


> Nice shots. Here in St. Louis there is a cricket pitch and an active cricket league, it's just like being home in good old Blighty.


 
I knew there would be cricket somewhere over there


----------



## polymoog (Dec 13, 2008)

I never watch cricket but these are great shots  Does it cost you a lot of light to use the teleconverter?


----------



## aadhils (Dec 13, 2008)

epp_b said:


> #4...what the heck?



Here's my guess:

He's asking the umpire if the batsman (batter) is out  

Holding one finger up in the air means the batsman is out. If the bowler thinks the batsman is out he looks at the umpire for confirmation sometimes shouting "how is thaaaaaaaaaaat!" The photo was in the midst of him shouting the phrase.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 14, 2008)

polymoog said:


> I never watch cricket but these are great shots  Does it cost you a lot of light to use the teleconverter?


 
2 stops but cricket is played in the summer so it is not much of a problem i think most of these were iso200 f5.6 1/1000 there abouts


----------

